

Tesla being fought in TX by dealers - josephby
http://wot.motortrend.com/tesla-takes-on-texas-dealers-association-349795.html

======
samchang
Hopefully the workarounds aren't too painful. It's nice that Tesla doesn't
have to buy/lease expensive real estate in Austin and deal with all the
headaches associated with that. Unless it isn't worth it--I'm not well-versed
in car dealership operations.

